# Worm / String Coming from Cat's butt



## T-ONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, I have large adult male cat. Yesterday night before bed he started gagging and threw up. I didn't think anything about it but this morning I see something protruding out of the cat's butt. It's about 6 inches long, tan / brown in color. It's pretty thin and a little wide. Now, I can't really say whether or not it's something he ate or a worm. If it is something he found and ate, I'm not quite sure what it could be.

Looking online I think it might be a tapeworm but it's not white and it's longer than a few inches. Whatever it is it's not alive anymore if it ever was at sometime. The only reason I haven't taken him to the vet is because of the cost, I'm not sure if something like this will be expensive. At the very least I'm going to wait another day and see if it passes. I haven't attempted to pull it out (and won't).

Any ideas on what this could be? If this is the wrong place to post than my apologies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, T1, but you can see it, and can't identify it, so there's no way we would know. I think you're right not to pull it. The only way you can be sure is to see a vet. I understand the expense is difficult, but I'm sure you don't want to take chances with your cat's health...or life. It _could be_ something that could block your cat's intestines. There's no way any of us can tell, so please see an emergency vet asap (if it's too late to see your own vet.) Good luck.


----------



## T-ONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunately I can't take him to the vet tonight. Thinking about it it's most likely a tape worm. I found a bit of "rice grains" (white dried out worms) on his bedding. We've had problems with those in the past and got medication for it. We've also had problems with fleas in the past. So it makes since. However, this time it looks the whole worm is coming out or something. I'll take him to the vet tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If it is a string or a rubberband, that could be fatal for him, and those objects are certainly dangerous. I always had to be sure to keep rubberbands away from one cat who loved to chew them and I also had to keep my sewing/quilting threads put away because I had a cat who liked to chew and "floss" on loose threads. 
If this is a parasite (worm) the best meds for it are through your vet. The products available at grocery stores and such are not very effective, so I think it is a good idea to bring the kitty to the vet for the proper meds.

Also, you are right to never pull on anything coming out of a cat....but you *can* cut it off and put it into a ziplock bag for identification at the vet's. Use your least favorite pair of scissors and then clean with rubbing alcohol or bleach and/or run through the dishwasher.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I second Heidi's advice.... If it's something like string that won't digest it could easily kill him by pulling/ripping his intestines apart. I wasn't happy that my Fergie needed surgery to remove yarn right after I got laid off, but she would have died otherwise. My two girls have needed $2700 of vet care between the two of them since I lost my job, but I'll run up a credit card bill long before I'll take chances with their health.


----------



## T-ONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.

Thankfully the cat passed the worm this morning. I went to Petco and picked up some medication for tapeworms just in case. Now I read online that this shouldn't replace going to the vet and it's probably a lot less effective than what they will give you but I really don't have the money to pay for a vet at the moment. I don't really think I've ever been as happy to see my cat go to the bathroom but I'm just glad he's okay. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good, but I think you'll need a follow-up treatment for the eggs.


----------



## T-ONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> Good, but I think you'll need a follow-up treatment for the eggs.


As in removing the eggs from his bedding/around the house? Or ones that still may be inside him? Also, making sure the house the flea free is also important because that's how the parasite is transmitted. He has a carpet stand that I vacuumed a few times but it's not washable. Removing the parasite should remove the excretion of the eggs but just as long as he's not reinfected I should be fine, correct?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ummmm....usually, when you see tape-worm segments or even tape-worm lengths...it isn't the "only" one, or even the "head", which would remain inside and continue to grow/reproduce until a proper tapeworm med is used to kill the worm(s) completely.


----------



## T-ONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Ummmm....usually, when you see tape-worm segments or even tape-worm lengths...it isn't the "only" one, or even the "head", which would remain inside and continue to grow/reproduce until a proper tapeworm med is used to kill the worm(s) completely.


Thanks for the information. That would explain a lot, and scares me even more. The segment coming out of my cat was pretty long which makes my imagination run wild. Hopefully that medication I bought does something.


----------



## robotcrankit (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like a round worm to me, my cat had them when she was a kitten and now she's fine. i did take her to the vet, though. The OTC stuff didn't work.


----------

